# Pregnant: Due date during exams. What are my rights?



## lochgarman (27 Jan 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows what rights i have?

My college have told me I cannot finish my course and sit my exams because their maternity policy is like that of employment law so for 2 weeks before the due date and 4 weeks after i can't attend. 

It is an online course but in July/August around the due date I have a three week course in the Gaeltacht and three days exams. 

I have told them i am willing to finish the course but they won't allow it and say i have to defer for  a year


----------



## Complainer (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

What's the alternative? How would you plan to manage a three week course and three days exams and giving birth to a baby?


----------



## lochgarman (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

Defer for a year. I have plenty of family support to help me through it and the three week course isn't a big deal.


----------



## extopia (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

Was there a question?


----------



## sandrat (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I guess the policy is based on health and safety


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

Three week course ... is it live in accommodation/b&b/bean a tí?


----------



## lochgarman (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

it's self catering accommodation, just my family and I. I don't see where health and safety come into it. It's not as if I'm their employee. Other colleges allow their students to do what they want as long as they are medically ok.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

What about a letter from your doctor certifying your health/ability to complete/attend course/exams?


----------



## lochgarman (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

They'll probably just want to stick to their "policy" anyway but I suppose it's worth a try.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

Ask to see a hard copy of their maternity policy.

It would be interesting to see if it refers to employees or students or both groups.

If they are quoting policies you are entitled to see a copy of the policy they are referring to.


----------



## Complainer (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*



lochgarman said:


> Defer for a year. I have plenty of family support to help me through it and the three week course isn't a big deal.


So what happens when the baby comes on week 1?


----------



## extopia (27 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I know. Can't believe the OP wants to go through with this...


----------



## sam h (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

If she is fit and healthy, there is no reason not to....many self employed people go from their desk to the maternity ward. I worked until a few days before I gave birth (OK....came a week early but I was delighted not to have to sit around the house for a month). In fact, she may have some very valid reason to do the course (may have a job dependant on the result or may require an professional retrain to continue trading).

She's not an employee, as far as I can see, so I don;t know how/if they can enforce this policy on her. Whats next, hotels & restaurants saying you can't stay/eat there in the last few weeks of pregnancy??

When is you due date & what are the dates of the course? If the baby comes early, then you probably will have to defer & will more than likely lose any fees paid...but many babies have a habit of arriving late !

Ask to get a copy of their maternity policy and then find out if it is enforceable.


----------



## Mel (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I know someone who recently sat exams 2 weeks after giving birth, as part of a distance learning course. 
It may be part of their policy, but I don't think it is part of H&S law. 

(As an aside to the negative posters - pregnancy isn't an illness!)


----------



## terrysgirl33 (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I can't see there being any problem sitting exams, but I'm not sure about your placement.  On my last child I ended up spending 3 weeks in hospital, and there was no way of knowing that was going to happen.  I also, personally, wouldn't be able to concentrate on exams at the time anyway (I was the same on all three pregnancies).

Edited to add, how close to your due date is the placement and the exams?  How far away from home is the placement?


----------



## Padraigb (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*



extopia said:


> Can't believe the OP wants to go through with this...



It's her life.


----------



## Ciaraella (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

If you didn't defer, the baby came in week one and you couldn't do the course or exams is it possible that you wouldn't be entitled to re-do the course without paying again the folllowing year?


----------



## oakrise (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I sat my final MBA exams in the last week of my due date, once you are fit ; I see no reason why you shouldn't. Good luck with the baby and the exams.


----------



## lochgarman (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

Thank you to those who gave advice. To all the others, it is my life so don't lose any sleep over it.
My due date is on week 2 of the gaeltacht course. My exams aren't until August so baby will defo be born by then. If the baby's born in week 1 or before all the better (although not likely at all). I only have classes in the morning and then social activities in the afternoons. My hubby and parents will be there I wouldn't defer. If I end up having to spend a long time in hospital then I obviously would have to do the Gaeltacht and exams a year later. I don't see why if I'm perfectly healthy I should have to decide now whether or not I will be able to finish the course. And I especially don't like to be told that I do not even have a choice seeing as I am not an employee.

I have read their Health and Safety Policy and there is no mention of pregnancy or maternity leave.


----------



## sandrat (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

you have given a lot more information since the first post. It could have been a course that required you to stay in college accomodation well away from a hospital or your family.
Probably they mean that they will allow you to defer free of charge due to this policy? If you choose to go ahead and end up having to defer in the middle of the course because the baby comes then I guess you would have to pay the fees again next year?


----------



## lochgarman (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I'm staying in self catering accommodation with my parents and husband. It's a hour to the nearest hospital, it's not on an island or anything. They are making me defer, not allowing me defer - it'd be different if they gave me a choice. The fees are almost 9000 euro and since the course is 18 months and I'd only be deferring three of these I doubt they'd make me pay the full whack again, just the part of the Gaeltacht but that's a risk I'm willing to take.


----------



## sandrat (28 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

try talking to the students union?


----------



## extopia (29 Jan 2009)

*Re: Pregnant during exams*

I presume we're talking about Hibernia College, doubt if there's a SU (but could be wrong).

Anyway, these "rules" are probably being laid down by the Gaeltacht college, not the main college. It's probably a requirement of the Gaeltacht college's insurance.


----------

